# Advice needed on behavior solutions



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I have more recently come into some tricky times with my pup Bentley and I am seeking some advice. I have searched and read up on the topic in the forum and have used some of the techniques already. 

Bentley is just about 7 months old now and the last month or so his behavior in the house has gotten a bit aggressive. He has a huge possessive guarding issue now, which includes everything from his bed, to treats, or to a space he is laying on the floor. It's not consistent, some days he will go with out once incident, and others it is a battle the entire day. I have a cat at home as well, and the last few times he has even lunged at her for doing nothing more than walking too close to him while he was laying down relaxing (even if there is no toy or bone beside him). He hasn't bitten anyone or anything, but he has lunged and given a "warning" type of grab with his mouth. He has done this only once with me, but many times with my cat which is very concerning since once real bite from him and she is going to be in big trouble. 

I have been working with a private trainer in my home for the last 3 weeks and so far what I've done is I've taken away all couch and bed privileges, so now if he wants to lay on his dog bed, he it is in his crate and he must go in there if he wants it. I have also removed all free access to toys, and he only gets a toy when I give him one and play time ends when I take it away. I have been using the "nothing comes for free" method a lot of you have suggested in other posts, so he sits before he goes outside and only goes out once I give the "ok" command, I do multiple treat exercises with him for positive reinforcement and obedience. He also gets regular exercise including off leash hikes. I have never used harsh methods on him as he can get pretty sensitive even just to a slightly raised voice.

Outside of my house he is fine, he has never once growled or snarled at another dog or person whether it be outside, or at a friends house where there are other animals. It seems to be limited to just my house, which now seems to be pretty clear that he has tried to assert himself as the pack leader. My trainer and vet both have recommended that I neuter to try and help with the training. They both agree that it is by no means a "cure" but they say it will help to tone down the pushy behaviors a little bit which will make it easier to train it out of him. (previously my vet had agreed it was best to wait until at least 1 year) I really don't want to neuter before he has a chance to mature, and I am not sold on the idea that it will even do anything. My thought it that it will take a lot of hard work and effort with training as oppose to just a quick snip. However another concern that was raised was that because I sometimes need to take Bentley to daycare when my usual dog walker can't make it, that him remaining intact could lead to him being singled out and attacked by neutered males.

So my question is, are there any other methods I should be trying that will help to re-assert myself as the pack leader? I'm getting more and more concerned for the safety of the other pets in the house and I especially do not want this to escalate into him actually biting another animal or person. I am willing to put in whatever time and effort is required to nip this behavior in the butt asap. 

Any insight is greatly appreciated!

-Melissa


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Melissa,

I have no personal experience, so take the advice with a grain of salt. I have read a bit about possessiveness/ aggression and when Oso was a pup, we took steps to prevent as much as possible. Also, since I can't see the behavior, it's a bit tricky. Are there any signs before you get a lunge, body language, twitch, look up suspiciously? 

We used a treat based approach and this is what I would personally do. Find the distance that your pup is comfortable with you being when he has an item he is possessive of. If you notice he is beginning to get uncomfortable, step back. once you have your distance, grab a yummy special high value treat (and save it only for these exercises). Step to comfort level distance, when he doesn't react, praise and toss treat. Step back. Move forward to comfort level distance again, praise and step back. After several times, I would try to step a bit closer (not a lot). If Bentley is still comfortable, praise, treat and step back. Continue slowly, slowly making your way closer. 

I would do this 3x a day and for a short segment of time, maybe only 5 minutes. This should be the ONLY time of the day when Bentley gets access to items that he guards. To end the training session, do not violate his space and take the item away, but pull him away from the item through distraction. So, maybe get out his leash or harness for a short walk and say in an excited voice, let's go!!, something that will be exciting for him and make him leave the item on his own accord. Then put it away before he has access again. 

The cat shouldn't be out when he has access to these items. Over the course of ____ amount of time, you should slowly move very close to Bentley and treat, then sit down next to and treat, then touch item and treat then block item and treat, then take item and treat. If it his bed, it can be even to displace the item (you sit in doggy bed and kind of push him out and treat). He should learn that you approaching means good things. The more you can switch this exercise up with other people in the household or friends the better for generalization.

Once Bentley is great with you all approaching, you want to fade the treats. So maybe, every 3rd time, he just gets praise. Then half the time he just gets praise (no treat). Then 1/3 times he gets the treat. 1/10 times gets the treat, etc. 

At that point, you want to stage training with the cat. It's a bit trickier with the cat, as you need a bit of the cats cooperation. But, only once he is already good with you approaching do you bring in the cat. he will be familiar with the exercise at this point. The important thing is that the cat needs to reach a certain point without you next to him, so it'll take more patience. you may want to use a clicker for this, although not necessary and can be tricky to fade.

**my degree is in applied behavior analysis and i work with kids (not dogs), so this just follows basic principles of positive reinforcement. Reinforcing calmness as others approach his coveted items.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Hi Melissa,

First, let's dispel a couple of myths here. Dominance is a personality trait that's unrelated to neutering. Second, every expression of defiance from your dog isnt about dominance. There are many causes for these behaviors, dominance of course being one of them. Typically, a dominant dog displays these signs pretty clearly as a litter mate, dominance isnt something that spontaneously occurs, nor is it related to puberty (about one year). Gus' behavior sounds new, that suggests its an emotional reaction to something he's experiencing, rather than an expression of alpha personality.

I think the likely culprit here is the doggie day care......it's a large pack with many new animals in a new environment unlike what Gus is familiar with at home....all competing for the resources...toys, each other, the people, the water bowl, food. If I understand this correctly, young Gus is overwhelmed by the other (perhaps larger, older) dogs at the day care, and is bringing that all home with him.

The solution here would be to find alternate day care, preferably one on one, maybe a walker?....at least until he grows up a little and feels less threatened by other dogs.


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you Luv2laugh, there are some good variations in your suggestion from what I've been doing now so I'm going to give them a shot. The trickier thing will definitely be the cat, because as with most cats, she does what she wants when she wants and doesn't seem to notice Bentley's behavior towards her. 



lonestar said:


> I think the likely culprit here is the doggie day care......it's a large pack with many new animals in a new environment unlike what Gus is familiar with at home....all competing for the resources...toys, each other, the people, the water bowl, food. If I understand this correctly, young Gus is overwhelmed by the other (perhaps larger, older) dogs at the day care, and is bringing that all home with him.
> 
> The solution here would be to find alternate day care, preferably one on one, maybe a walker?....at least until he grows up a little and feels less threatened by other dogs.


Thanks Lonestar. I do have my brother that comes to walk him/play with him almost every weekday for about 1.5-2 hours while I am at work. There is the rare occasion that my brother can't make it and I need to make alternate arrangements. He has been going to the daycare periodically since he had his vaccinations but it's not very often by any means. Is it possible that he feels more anxiety about it now because of the fact the other dogs may perceive his intact state as a threat? I definitely don't want to make the situation worse, but the alternative is leaving him alone for 8.5 hours when my brother can't make it and I'm not too fond of that idea as that is a long time to be couped up in a crate.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Melissa, Gus might be intact, but he hasnt entered puberty yet so the other dogs smell him as a puppy (Pre pubescent), not as a threat.. That wouldnt make Gus alpha, forget that...but it would/could make him omega (low man) for the other dogs, depending on the mix of dogs at day care and how well supervised things are. My bet is that Gus is just overwhelmed by the hustle and bustle there..he's giving up a lot and having to compete for too much and he's just freaked out by it so he comes home and is more defensive.

It doesnt take much for a puppy to develop anxiety symptoms (which are the precursor to guarding behavior). If Gus is a sweet, gentle puppy who submits to the older, more dominant dogs, you''d see him being more possessive at home...which you are. Again, this isnt dominance on Gus' part, but rather his response to other dogs demonstration of that with him. 

I'd still come up with an alternate to this particular day care.


----------



## Sail (Jun 18, 2013)

Dog should respect the owner.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

8.5 hours alone once in awhile is no big deal at his age, esp if it will help you train him out of this stage. JMO.


----------

